# Government Requests Google Data (including YouTube).



## Hawke (Apr 24, 2010)

Source:
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/04/google-shows-government-information-and-takedown



> Today, Google launched a fascinating new feature listing requests  from government agencies for removal of content on Google and YouTube  and for corresponding user information.  Set up as a map, the Government Requests  tool shows various countries around the world and lists the number  of requests from that country between July and December of last year.  You can learn, for example, that Brazil is the most prolific sender of  content takedown requests to Google, or that Google did not comply with  any requests from Pakistan.
> The information is far from complete, notably missing China, which  considers any such requests a state secret.  The United States also  restricts disclosure of some user information requests, such as National  Security Letters. Nevertheless, Google's Government Requests tool is a  tremendously important first step towards informing the public about the  extent to which governments around the world seek information about  them and we commend Google for creating it.  Historically, much of this  information was tightly held by governments and service providers, and  the public had little ability to review government encroachment into  their private spaces.  As we push for strengthening the federal privacy  law regulating government access to Internet communications and records  as part of the Digital  Due Process coalition, this information will be an important part  of the ongoing debate.




Source:
http://www1.voanews.com/english/new...hat-Reveals-Government-Requests-91941189.html



> Google says the top five countries requesting removals are Brazil,  Germany, India, the United States and South Korea. When it comes to data  requests the top country is Brazil, followed closely by the United  States, the United Kingdom, India and France.




Source:
http://gizmodo.com/5521069/your-government-requested-google-user-data-this-many-times





> Google's new Government  Request tool shows exactly how many times governments from around  the world either asked Google to remove content or to provide user  information. And how often Google complied. It's quite the roadmap to  intrusion. The figures correspond to the second half of 2009, and will be  updated every six months.


----------

